# New MacOSX.com Theme



## BlingBling 3k12 (Oct 5, 2002)

I swear... IMO, it's about time this site got a facelift!

What do you think of the new theme!


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 5, 2002)

I like it. very...um...graphic. I like the sound effects on the menu bar at the top of the page.


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2002)

from a design point of view...

its horrid, sorry

dark blues, with white text make things harder to read, no visual contrast

and im typing in a white box with either light blue or grey characters, mucho bad


----------



## ScottW (Oct 5, 2002)

Bobb,

The "reply box" I saw in Chimera, but in IE its dark background, light text, much easier on the eyes.

Needless to say the OLD theme is available in under "PROFILE" and options.

Admin


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

??? huh???
i see this as a baby blue (text) on a navy blue (BG)...


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 5, 2002)

it's alright, but it still needs a slight touch up before i'd say it's nice.  maybe the colors need a tiny bit of switching about, or better contrast.  Overall I like the layout, just not the color scheme.


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2002)

It's gonna take a little while to get used to, but I'm sure the impact of it all will kick in.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 5, 2002)

I like the new theme of macosx.com.  The text is a little difficult to read, but it looks cool, AND if you don't want people across the room peering over your shoulder at a deistance reading your screen, then this is great.

It kind of reminds me of some Linux screenshots with dark GTK themes.  This new theme gives the impression that the people who frequent this site have inverted sleep/wake cycles, have skin that is PALE white, wear thick black plastic glasses with tape wrapped around the bridge, are up to no good and therefore intentionally take advantage of a webpage that is difficult to read just to keep outsiders away, and talk about things like "standard timeslice is 10000 us" or "Oh dude, like, man, I had to jettison my kernel linker just to get my hardware to boot".


----------



## mrfluffy (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *It kind of reminds me of some Linux screenshots with dark GTK themes.  This new theme gives the impression that the people who frequent this site have inverted sleep/wake cycles, have skin that is PALE white, wear thick black plastic glasses with tape wrapped around the bridge, are up to no good and therefore intentionally take advantage of a webpage that is difficult to read just to keep outsiders away, and talk about things like "standard timeslice is 10000 us" or "Oh dude, like, man, I had to jettison my kernel linker just to get my hardware to boot". *


lol classic


----------



## wiz (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *Bobb,
> 
> The "reply box" I saw in Chimera, but in IE its dark background, light text, much easier on the eyes.
> ...




Noooo!
 I like the new layout... but... I use chimera a lot more than IE (most of us do!!!).

So can this be fixed! 
(lighter backgroud colours would be great too)


----------



## adambyte (Oct 6, 2002)

I love how everything is formatted... lots of user info on the left, the post in the middle, and our signatures go to the right.... very nice.

This immediate reply form at the bottom is frickin' handy. I love it. (Just wish I could see what I was writing here, better, since, I too, use Chimera)

I think this theme is better, in general.


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2002)

I really don't see how reading text is hard for some of you. It's perfect for me, no troubles at all!


----------



## earector (Oct 11, 2002)

The dark background is a little hard on my eyes, and the search results screen doesn't format well in MSIE (the links are aligned right and bumped down with an extra space). Once I'm in a thread, though, I like the layout.

Perhaps I could get used to the dark background/light text. I'll just have to see.

------------------------

Addendum: Okay, I really like the blue-screen-revised (under construction) choice under profile > options. This one retains the cool color but is much more readable to me. I'll try another browser to see if the search screen results problem is just an MSIE problem (I suspect it is)


----------



## twister (Oct 29, 2002)

I hate to be a pain but i liked the dark over this bright white/gray stuff.  I looked in the CP area and didn't see where i could change the look back.

Twister


----------



## Trip (Oct 29, 2002)

twister: go read here: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24276


----------

